# Turkey and Ham



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm smoking a turkey breast and a spiral ham today, got my parents coming over for dinner.

I brined the turkey last night, injected it using travcoman45 recipes for both. I brushed it with evoo, and some cbp, and I'm spritzing it every 1/2 hour with a mix of apple juice and Jim Beam Stag ( the Black Cherry flavor).








The ham I'm using the coffee mop sauce on







My set up, the Kenmore Hybrid as I call it, the GOSM, and Izzy my BBQ companion







A close look @ my BBQ companion


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 5, 2010)

What was the food safety question?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, do you think its safe to have her out there with me, I might slip and fall due to her drooling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2010)

Izzy doesn't look like a big drooler---no more than most members on this forum. Just don't drag your feet!

Now were she a Lab, that would be another story---like get some hipboots!

Bear


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Just an update

the bird







the ham


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Coming along nicely, the bird is at 155*, and the ham at 148*, I just turned up the heat to get 325* to crisp the skin on the bird


----------



## northern greenhorn (Sep 5, 2010)

Here ya go, thanks for checking out my Sunday smoke

the bird, unfortunately I didn't get any pics after carving, the people wouldn't wait







The turkey was very juicy thanks for the recipes travcoman45

What was left of the ham







The coffee mop sauce was mighty tasty


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2010)

It all looks great from here . Dang it .They still don't have smell-o-vision.


----------

